# How can i use pod farm with a non line 6 interface?



## Jolo5150 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a Saffire interface and i want to know is are able to use pod farm. I have a pod xt live and a ux1, somebody can tell me how i get a better tone and what are the advantage of record with a saffire interface. What saffire interface is good and cheap?


----------



## Dehumanized (Aug 2, 2012)

Jolo5150 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Saffire interface and i want to know is are able to use pod farm. I have a pod xt live and a ux1, somebody can tell me how i get a better tone and what are the advantage of record with a saffire interface. What saffire interface is good and cheap?



I want to know how to do this aswell!


----------



## Jolo5150 (Aug 2, 2012)

Any suggestions?


----------



## that short guy (Aug 2, 2012)

you do it when you download podfarm to your computer. I can't remember the exact name of the step but it's something about ilock


----------



## Winspear (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think the standard versions are iLok. The website makes it sounds like they offer iLok rather than activation key for people that WANT it. So that's good.

Never used Podfarm but it's a VST so you use it as a plugin just like the free amp sims or Revalver etc

Focusrite Saffire 6 USB?


----------



## drgamble (Aug 2, 2012)

The iLok is used for standalone operation(no line 6 device connected). The only problem is that you don't get all of the effects if used in standalone. I have my podxt connected to the computer, but use a different audio interface.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 2, 2012)

Are you sure you can't use it without iLok? It's not worded clearly on the website. You're probably right - I know nothing about this software.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 2, 2012)

Found a quote: 

Actually with V2.5, that's no longer true. You can authorize using iLok, Line 6 interface, _*or your computer*_ and you can now use ANY USB interface with it...you're not locked into what Line 6 offers. Furthermore, it works standalone without any restrictions. With 2.0, you had to use TonePort or Line 6 studio interfaces.


----------



## Jolo5150 (Aug 2, 2012)

The pod farm version that i have is the 1.12, can it works?


----------



## Jolo5150 (Aug 2, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't think the standard versions are iLok. The website makes it sounds like they offer iLok rather than activation key for people that WANT it. So that's good.
> 
> Never used Podfarm but it's a VST so you use it as a plugin just like the free amp sims or Revalver etc
> 
> Focusrite Saffire 6 USB?



There are a variety Focusrite Saffire interfaces, i don't know wich one to buy, i want something cheap and good.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 3, 2012)

Saffire 6 USB would be my suggestion, you wont ever need to replace it unless you want to record drums or something 

No you'll have to upgrade to version 2.5


----------



## ryanoddi (Aug 3, 2012)

I think you need to purchase the newest version, POD Farm 2.5.

Line 6

I downloaded the trail to try it with my Apogee Duet and it worked great. The trial only allows you to use like 2 amps and a few basic effects, but it gets the point across. I didn't end up purchasing it, (bought an Axe FX Ultra) but the regular version is $100, and the platinum version is $300.

I'll probably end up buying the standard version in the near future, so I can go anywhere with my laptop and not need to lug my Axe around. I used to use my UX1, and I was pretty happy with the capabilities of POD Farm, but the UX1 is ugly, bulky, usb, and the preamps were mehh..


----------



## Jolo5150 (Aug 3, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Saffire 6 USB would be my suggestion, you wont ever need to replace it unless you want to record drums or something
> 
> No you'll have to upgrade to version 2.5



Thanks im going to check it


----------



## Jolo5150 (Aug 3, 2012)

ryanoddi said:


> I think you need to purchase the newest version, POD Farm 2.5.
> 
> Line 6
> 
> ...



Well, when i get some money i'm going to buy the standard version for ilok.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't forget you don't need iLok like I quoted above, it's just an option


----------

